# Redfish on the Fly Book....



## Dalecityusa (Sep 14, 2016)

Haven't been able to get out on the water as much as id like and just picked started tying my own flies in the mean time..... haven't caught a red on a fly yet but am dying to stick one

does anyone recommend a "must read" on catching reds on the fly? Want to do some reading before I head out on my next outing ..

I fish mostly mosquito lagoon and vowed to not touch my spinning rods until I stick one with the fly haahhah

Any tips/recommendations greatly appreciate! Thanks


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Chico Fernandez's book....Fly Fishing for Redfish....super good book.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

ifsteve said:


> Chico Fernandez's book....Fly Fishing for Redfish....super good book.


Last time I've seen and talk with Chico, he was on a hand held oxygen machine. Exciting to talk with him again, sad and surreal all at the same time. What a great and graceful gentleman he is, and so giving to our sport!


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Not specific to Redfish, but Lefty Kreh's "Fly Fishing in Salt Water" is a classic and a book I pick up and re-read all the time.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I have Chico and Lefty's books within arms reach from my tying table. Great reads.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Dalecityusa said:


> I fish mostly mosquito lagoon and vowed to not touch my spinning rods until I stick one with the fly haahhah


Get 'em!

_Don't give up if you get rejected alot...keep at it..._


----------



## ashotwell (Mar 22, 2013)

ifsteve said:


> Chico Fernandez's book....Fly Fishing for Redfish....super good book.


Definitely Chico's book. Well done and informative.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Spoiler alert for any redfish book you read.... 

Put it on their head. They'll either eat or fleet.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes true, but you have to find them(the tough part) and then convince them to take your fly.


----------



## Ginclear (Aug 11, 2013)

Dalecityusa said:


> Haven't been able to get out on the water as much as id like and just picked started tying my own flies in the mean time..... haven't caught a red on a fly yet but am dying to stick one
> 
> does anyone recommend a "must read" on catching reds on the fly? Want to do some reading before I head out on my next outing ..
> 
> ...


Stick to that vow and you will be rewarded. It won't be easy, our tendency is to stick
with what we know. Stay with the fly rod if you want to master it. As a good friend of mine
once told me when I asked him why his casting skills were so much better than mine although
I was the one who had attended Gary Borger's fly fishing school the previous year, "If you want to
learn to fly fish, leave your other crap at home" I followed that excellent advice and it has led
me to enjoy a quarter century of adventure that I could not have imagined. From cold Colorado streams to the rivers and lakes of Texas, and to my favorite, the clear, salt shallows of
the central Gulf coast. (On Jan. 3rd of the new year, had 30 presentations to sighted redfish,
hooked 18 from 19"to 29".) It's an excellent vow, stick to it.
I also second the book recommendations, Chico's "Fly Fishing for Redfish" and Lefty's
"Fly Fishing in Salt Water". Both informative and inspirational, but your best instructor
will be experience. I also strongly urge you to take up fly tying, if you haven't already, as
it adds immeasurably to the to the joy of fly fishing.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

coconutgroves said:


> Spoiler alert for any redfish book you read....
> 
> Put it on their head. They'll either eat or fleet.


There is much more to it than that but that's the base line.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Backwater said:


> Last time I've seen and talk with Chico, he was on a hand held oxygen machine. Exciting to talk with him again, sad and surreal all at the same time. What a great and graceful gentleman he is, and so giving to our sport!


I just attended a BFA Orlando event featuring Chico Thursday evening. He was not on any oxygen concentrator, looked very well, and did a great job telling his stories. Particularly the one about his 42# world record redfish on fly.

I bought his redfish book, and he autographed it with a note ending "...keep practicing your cast." WTF! He's never even seen my cast.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

There's definitely much more to it - learning on my own I had my ass handed to me many times before I finally started figuring it out.

But reds aren't typically a difficult to get on the fly. Sure, there are spooky fish in pressured conditions, but if you find reds acting like reds, it's usually ON.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

coconutgroves said:


> There's definitely much more to it - learning on my own I had my ass handed to me many times before I finally started figuring it out.
> 
> But reds aren't typically a difficult to get on the fly. Sure, there are spooky fish in pressured conditions, but if you find reds acting like reds, it's usually ON.


I'm ready to put the baitcaster down and commit to slinging flies to learn. It is hard to do when you don't have a buddy that likes the same thing. I do good down here to find someone with enough patience to take turns poling the boat and look for redfish.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

@Smackdaddy53 - I converted 4 of my buddies to fly fishing. At first they gave me crap about it, especially one of them who grew up in a meat taking family. Now, they all love it. All it takes is getting an eat on a spotted fish and the feel of the strip set. After that, they will be addicted. It's the best drug out there.

Funny that meat fisherman friend is so hooked now he has won two blind auctions for fishing trips and has taken me! One was to Bolivia for peacocks.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It is hard to do when you don't have a buddy that likes the same thing.


Its easy to become an addict when you hang out with addicts...


----------



## Riverrambler (Dec 5, 2015)

I agree if you want to catch fish on a fly rod only take a fly rod. It's too easy to pick up something your know will catch fish. Fly chunkin is about how you catch not how many. Thanks for the book recommendation, I just ordered it from Amazon. I'm trying to learn redfish on the fly hoping this will help. Main issue I've run into is finding the dang things, everything in the marshes if Georgia coast looks fishy. Has any one read Those were the days: the life and times of a Florida keys fishing guide. Just ordered it too.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> I just attended a BFA Orlando event featuring Chico Thursday evening. He was not on any oxygen concentrator, looked very well, and did a great job telling his stories. Particularly the one about his 42# world record redfish on fly.
> 
> I bought his redfish book, and he autographed it with a note ending "...keep practicing your cast." WTF! He's never even seen my cast.


I'm glad to hear he's doing good, tho I know notorieties like him wouldn't want to be using that thing when doing talks like that.

Chico has a beautiful fishing cast that's done with very little effort, not some distance type casting where it looks like someone is doing some aerobics exercise.

IMO, fly casting is an art form in of itself (aside from the fishing) and can be something that evolves and changes as someone continues to learn and as they grow older. Pro golfers are constantly having their swing analysis and tweaked. Also being out of the game for extended periods of time can throw your game off a bit. So "golf pros" on the other hand suggest that even tho you haven't played in a while, always continue to practice your swing. Maybe that is what he was referring to.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Definitely art mixed with a little timing.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Shoot, I thought I had the cast figured out until a guide friend of mine showed me a tip about a year ago that changed the way I cast, recast and teach casting. It's definitely something you continually learn at and may never master. That's the fun of it.

Luckily for my wife, and my bank account, I am not a golfer. If I golfed and fly fished, she would never see me.

And y'all know how the sport of "golf" got it's name? "Shit" was already taken!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Golf is THE absolute best sport on the planet. Everybody should take it up and stay the hell out of my fishing and hunting spots.....LOL


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

*Golf???*


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I'm ready to put the baitcaster down and commit to slinging flies to learn. It is hard to do when you don't have a buddy that likes the same thing. I do good down here to find someone with enough patience to take turns poling the boat and look for redfish.


Fishing partners that are good on a platform, and you don't mind sharing a boat with are like hen's teeth.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

LowHydrogen said:


> Fishing partners that are good on a platform, and you don't mind sharing a boat with are like hen's teeth.


Oh yeah, I know this for sure! It cracks me up when some of them are gung ho to go sight fish and say they will pole me around some but when the time comes it's usually like a comedy act. We all learned by doing so I am patient and give them a chance if they want. To me there is not much that is more fun than catching reds in the skinny stuff.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Call me when you are ready Smackdaddy. Or pm your cell and I will call you for a scouting trip.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> Fishing partners that are good on a platform, and you don't mind sharing a boat with are like hen's teeth.


One day almost 20 years ago, I got down on my knees and asked god for a good fly fishing partner. Someone who knew how to pole a skiff, move around the boat without throwing me off the platform, and didn't back out of trips at the last minute 80% of the time. I asked if he couldn't do that, if he would give me a drop dead gorgeous wife. 




My wife is pretty hot.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tx_Whipray said:


> One day almost 20 years ago, I got down on my knees and asked god for a good fly fishing partner. Someone who knew how to pole a skiff, move around the boat without throwing me off the platform, and didn't back out of trips at the last minute 80% of the time. I asked if he couldn't do that, if he would give me a drop dead gorgeous wife.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That reminds me of that question..."If you had to choose between marrying a supermodel or fishing would you fish saltwater or freshwater?" Haha


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

TxWhipray - that's one of the funniest things I've read in a long time.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Tx_Whipray said:


> One day almost 20 years ago, I got down on my knees and asked god for a good fly fishing partner. Someone who knew how to pole a skiff, move around the boat without throwing me off the platform, and didn't back out of trips at the last minute 80% of the time. I asked if he couldn't do that, if he would give me a drop dead gorgeous wife.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now if you can only teach her how to fly cast, fly fish, have that fever to go often and can even get on a poling platform and pole you around!  *THEN*, you'll have a fly fisherman's wet dream! Lol

Maybe the "ole man upstairs" can answer both prayers, all in one package!


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

My wife is a 5'9" 120lb yoga instructor who grew up on a ranch in the Texas Hill Country. She can out-shoot me on my best day, has no issues gutting and skinning a deer, and is frugal to the point of being cheap. She has no interest in fishing, but tolerates my addiction (I just hope when I die, she doesn't sell my rods and tying supplies for what I told her I paid for them).

Did I mention she's the sole heir to that ranch? 

Believe me, the good lord has blessed me far more than I probably deserve.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Tx_Whipray said:


> My wife is a 5'9" 120lb yoga instructor who grew up on a ranch in the Texas Hill Country. She can out-shoot me on my best day, has no issues gutting and skinning a deer, and is frugal to the point of being cheap. She has no interest in fishing, but tolerates my addiction (I just hope when I die, she doesn't sell my rods and tying supplies for what I told her I paid for them).
> 
> Did I mention she's the sole heir to that ranch?
> 
> Believe me, the good lord has blessed me far more than I probably deserve.


Nice...

My parents had a cattle ranch where I grew up. All I see about a ranch is constant work. I fished so much cause I didn't want to work around the clock, 24/7. Always work to be done.

My advise to you two when she gets it, is sell it as soon as possible and buy a nice home on the water near the best fishing you can find, have a dock, a lift and a boat ramp, sit back and enjoy the rest of your life (and hopefully be able to retire from the proceeds). Otherwise, if you keep the ranch, you'll be workin yer ass off the rest of your life with no time to fish.

Ted


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

coconutgroves said:


> But reds aren't typically a difficult to get on the fly. Sure, there are spooky fish in pressured conditions, but if you find reds acting like reds, it's usually ON.


*lol* But all reds are not created equal...

My dad is a golfer...I was trying to explain how hard it was to learn fly while targeting reds in Upper Tampa Bay...I finally just told him to imagine learning to play golf from the pro tees. He got it then.

They're spooky bastards...


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Tx_Whipray said:


> One day almost 20 years ago, I got down on my knees and asked god for a good fly fishing partner. Someone who knew how to pole a skiff, move around the boat without throwing me off the platform, and didn't back out of trips at the last minute 80% of the time. I asked if he couldn't do that, if he would give me a drop dead gorgeous wife.


My buddy and I have good looking wives. 

But I have to be honest...mine likes to play the "bromance" card on me from time to time. *lol*


----------



## Riverrambler (Dec 5, 2015)

I just wish I could find a partner that didn't like or want to fish but, really enjoyed poling. His enjoyment came from being the best poler ever. He'd talk to all his poling buddies about how many pushes he could do in a day. Share photos of his best push pole ever even has them in frames on his desk or wall. I got plenty of people that are good fishing partners lol.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Riverrambler said:


> I just wish I could find a partner that didn't like or want to fish but, really enjoyed poling. His enjoyment came from being the best poler ever. He'd talk to all his poling buddies about how many pushes he could do in a day. Share photos of his best push pole ever even has them in frames on his desk or wall. I got plenty of people that are good fishing partners lol.


My main fishing buddy is my brother-in-law and we actually argue to see who gets to pole first. I love putting people on fish nearly as much as hooking them. We go fish for fish most days, which puts a lot of pressure on the person poling.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Poling is fun as hell if you can see fish...even more so if the guy on the pointy end of the boat can make the shots. Watched a 32" red eat on Sunday afternoon...it was glorious...


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

If someone invites me to fish on their boat, I always offer to pay for gas and volunteer to take the first shift on the poling platform. 
I love introducing new people to the sport, so when I invite a noob, I do so with the full expectation that I'm going to play guide all day. It's fun to get someone hooked up on their first sight caught or fly caught redfish. Even if they offer to pole and let me fish a while, I'm super nervous about them falling off the platform and hurting themselves so I just let them fish.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I may have to invite you this spring since I see you are selling your skiff! I'm always looking to fish with new people, it's a great way to learn new techniques and new ideas. 


Tx_Whipray said:


> If someone invites me to fish on their boat, I always offer to pay for gas and volunteer to take the first shift on the poling platform.
> I love introducing new people to the sport, so when I invite a noob, I do so with the full expectation that I'm going to play guide all day. It's fun to get someone hooked up on their first sight caught or fly caught redfish. Even if they offer to pole and let me fish a while, I'm super nervous about them falling off the platform and hurting themselves so I just let them fish.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

We might have to make it happen, but I'm not planning to be without a skiff for long. I've got my eye on a prize, but if that doesn't work out I'll probably order a new one.


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

Riverrambler said:


> I just wish I could find a partner that didn't like or want to fish but, really enjoyed poling. His enjoyment came from being the best poler ever. He'd talk to all his poling buddies about how many pushes he could do in a day. Share photos of his best push pole ever even has them in frames on his desk or wall. I got plenty of people that are good fishing partners lol.



My main fishing partner is my dad. He loves to pole and watch people catch fish. It is usually an argument to get him on the front of the boat with a rod. He will do it, but usually wants back on the poling platform pretty quickly.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Tx_Whipray said:


> If someone invites me to fish on their boat, I always offer to pay for gas and volunteer to take the first shift on the poling platform.
> I love introducing new people to the sport, so when I invite a noob, I do so with the full expectation that I'm going to play guide all day. It's fun to get someone hooked up on their first sight caught or fly caught redfish. Even if they offer to pole and let me fish a while, I'm super nervous about them falling off the platform and hurting themselves so I just let them fish.


Over the years (many years), I've summed it up this way.... If I'm putting people on fish, I'm still fishing, just fishing thru them! 

Ted Haas


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Although there's nothing better than spending time on the casting platform, I get pretty excited about introducing people to the sport we all love and the places I love to fish. A couple of years ago, I spent most of the drive into the park and a lot of the morning telling my guest about how awesome it is to sight fish a big red and bring him to the skiff...told him he wouldn't believe what big fish lurk in just 12" of water. At one point, we stopped for a while to re-group and get a drink. I got the binoculars out and spotted some tailing reds maybe 100 yards away. After polling the guy into position and coaching him, he made the cast and was hooked up. Here's what he brought to the skiff. Look at that smile! I think he's still grinning!
View attachment 5081


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

That's what it's all about anyways, havin fun and makin memories!


----------



## MicroSkiffLife (Sep 21, 2016)

ifsteve said:


> Chico Fernandez's book....Fly Fishing for Redfish....super good book.


Chico has several great books that every fly angler needs to reed.Your recommendation is a good place to start


----------

